# cymbalta and anger??



## mcnabj (May 21, 2005)

Hello, I have been on 60mg of cymbalta for about 2 months. It helps alot with depression and anxiety but it makes me mad. I feel like I am about to snap all the time. It actually rids me of fear and I feel like getting into fights if people test me. I dont actually fight b/c I will get in trouble but I have these strong feeling. Cymbalta got me out of a year long depression and I can function now but I am scared that I will snap one day. Does anyone else have problems like this? Oh, my concentration has also increased greatly. I like the drug except for the feelings of anger. Any advise or tips? Thanks everyone and I hope you all are doing well.


----------



## workman (Mar 5, 2004)

I got that on wellbutrin and emsam. You may just not be able to take drugs like cymbalta without getting the anger issue. Have you tried just an ssri?


----------



## mcnabj (May 21, 2005)

Yes I have tried Paxil,Zoloft,Celexa and wellbutrin. Paxil helped some but I could not concentrate. Celexa stopped working and wellbutrin caused me to never be able to sleep. My anxiety was through the roof on Zoloft and Wellbutrin. I think I may need to supplement my cymbalta with something. Not sure what though?? Thanks for your response. Hope you are well..


----------



## arthur56 (Jul 31, 2005)

maybe up the dose, some take up to 120


----------



## D.B. Cooper (Jul 21, 2006)

Agitation can be a sign of to much norepinephrine. Maybe SNRIs arent for you.


----------



## mcnabj (May 21, 2005)

I guess that I might have too much norepinephrine in my system. The good thing about it is that I have never concentrated so well before. I wish I could just not get angry and all would be well. Thanks guys. Do you think that maybe I should cut my dose in half?


----------



## D.B. Cooper (Jul 21, 2006)

Theres a chance it might just be a dosing issue and bumping/lowering might help depending on how you feel about it. It might be something to thaink about before totally throwing in the towel.


----------



## redkit (Mar 14, 2006)

low doses of antipsychotics can treat anger problems of non-psychotic people.
For example Risperdal 1mg can help.


----------



## Caedmon (Dec 14, 2003)

Redkit is correct. So can certain anticonvulsants, trazodone, even lithium. However it would be better to try to optimize the Cymbalta first. I guess I would hesitate to speculate on _why _you would experience anger on Cymbalta vs. other drugs; and these drugs do many different things and it's probably impossible to pin down absent a systematic testing of the possibilities. Lower it, try that; then raise it if that didn't work (that could be better); alternately simply toss it altogether.


----------

